

Show HN: SoWink - Revolutionizing the Future of Online Dating - DHuang
http://sowink.com
SoWink brings you the next generation of social online dating for young people, exclusively for ages 18-35. Unlike existing dating services, SoWink does not use complicated matching algorithms to decide who your matches are for you, instead, we allow you to meet people and decide for yourself through organic chemistry.<p>Consider us the future Facebook of dating, except you definitely won't find your mom on it!<p>We've just recently launched private Alpha. Let me know what you guys think.
======
zoowar
Sow Ink, not such a good name for a dating site.

